
Deconstructing Fizz Buzz with Flip-Flops in Ruby - luu
http://juliansimioni.com/blog/2014/12/03/deconstructing-fizz-buzz-with-flip-flops-in-ruby/
======
xeromal
For some reason, the ability to say this with a straight face in the English
language and actually convey information cracks me up.

